# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  World travel awards bình chọn vinpearl resort nha trang là resort tốt nhất việt nam

## news123

Vừa qua, Vinpearl Resort Nha Trang được tổ chức World Travel Awards bình chọn là Khu nghỉ dưỡng hàng đầu Việt Nam năm 2011. Đây là lần thứ 4 Vinpearl resort Nha Trang được tổ chức World Travel Awards bình chọn và trao giải, trong đó có 2 lần đạt danh hiệu Khu nghỉ dưỡng Spa hàng đầu Việt Nam và 2 lần đạt danh hiệu Khu nghỉ dưỡng hàng đầu Việt Nam.

Được tạp chí Wall Street ví như giải Oscar trong lĩnh vực du lịch, giải thưởng World Travel Awards là giải thưởng danh giá nhất và được biết đến nhiều nhất trong lĩnh vực du lịch, lữ hành trên thế giới. Giải thưởng này lấy tiêu chí cao nhất là sự hài lòng của khách hàng để đánh giá các đơn vị xuất sắc, nhằm nâng cao tính cạnh tranh và chất lượng của ngành du lịch & dịch vụ khách sạn toàn cầu. Cuộc bình chọn được thực hiện trên trang web Worldtravelawards.com, thu hút sự tham gia của các chuyên gia du lịch, đại lý lữ hành và các khách du lịch trên toàn thế giới. Hàng ngàn phiếu bầu được gộp lại từ 213.000 khách hàng, các công ty du lịch vận tải và các tổ chức du lịch trên hơn 160 nước.

----------

